# Ohio River 2/17



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

Fished a flooded tributary off the Ohio River yesterday. I found that the shad had piled up in a marina most likely to get out of the current of the main river since it is up so high. I was throwing my net from the bank and most of the shad were out farther than I could throw in deeper water. I managed about a dozen shad and was able to fish for a couple hours. Landed 5 channels, had lots of bites. They hit really soft, just pulling the slack out of the line and not even setting the clicker off. They fought the same way, very lethargic. I ended up downsizing to my crappie/bait rod to make the fight sportier. Anyways here is a few of the pics that came out somewhat decent since I was by myself.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great job thanks for the report. How much of the shad you use as bait at one time?


----------



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

I started out with a large head but scaled down to about 2 inch chuncks once I realized they were just nibbling.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report.Was it for 2-17 or 3-17?
Jake


----------



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

Good catch. March 17th.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

healthy looking fish. and they say the river is in such bad shape!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, expecially when the rivers in this condition!


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

When I use to bank fish alot for cats, I can remeber some of the best spots we fished were not even there until the water hit 26ft. Normal level where I fish is 22ft. 
Had an old friend years ago take me out one night to go fishing. Well I thought he was nuts, cause the river was at almost 29ft! He always caught fish, so I said why not. He grabbed 4 goldfish, that were in his downstairs Bathtub! We go to this place where the water is just roaring by this wall, and just behind this wall there was an eddie. I dont know about.....15ft in diameter. He baits up a goldfish and tosses it right to the edge and BAM!!!! 32lb flat, baits another, tosses it in, and BAMMMM! agian! He graciously let me real this one in and it was a twenty something Flat. I stood there and watched him bait the other two goldfish, and produce two more nice flats. Funny thing was is that the place he caught those fish in normally out of the water and 15 yards from the river!

Guess the moral of the story is........The river can produce nice fish in almost any condition.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fine job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats  hope i find some friday ?


----------

